# 1967 BSA



## jimbo53 (Feb 12, 2021)

Just picked up this original paint 67 BSA off FB Marketplace. Came with new tires/tubes, new brake shoes  and matching color Brooks saddle. Pretty chuffed on this one!


----------



## slowride (Feb 12, 2021)

Beautiful color! Looks all original except for tires! Is the the nut on the drive side cotter pin not fully seated?


----------



## kostnerave (Feb 12, 2021)

That is a really cool find. It should clean up well. Congrats!


----------



## FICHT 150 (Feb 12, 2021)

No pulley wheel in the shift cable. Interesting. You might be happier with the salmon colored “Kool Stop” brake pads on steel rims, especially when wet.
Neat bike.
Ted


----------



## HARPO (Feb 13, 2021)

Another to add to your English Collection, congrats! This one will clean up nicely, especially the chrome.


----------



## Tim s (Feb 13, 2021)

That should clean up nicely. Tim


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 13, 2021)

HARPO said:


> Another to add to your English Collection, congrats! This one will clean up nicely, especially the chrome.



Bought it from the 2nd owner who had it since 1980 and always stored inside. This will be getting a full service and refurb. One of my pet peeves are the pathetic tiny British handlebar grips. Will upgrade to a ribbed relatively cushioned set from the 70’s


----------

